# Californian declares war on central Oregon



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

From a trade with my man @ebnash 
I asked for "a couple of Mil Dias"
Instead, he stormed the gates and burned and pillaged the town
He even brought some southern refugees to help with the destruction
I thought I had done pretty well on my end but I'm just not this merciless
Thanks for the Stillwell Erik, looking forward to trying that


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice...a battle of the left coast


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

@Humphrey's Ghost

Lol, you know how this game works... I'm just glad they made it with USPS. I recently had a ~$400 shipment from a Florida Vendor fall off the map with USPS and it took a month of investigation before the vendor gave up and reshipped to me. They reshipped with UPS 2nd Day, 🤣


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I saw that one hit on the satellite. 
@ebnash is a war criminal


----------

